# Model 1911 Opinions



## Meatwad (Feb 15, 2008)

*I have yet to own a 1911 and there a ton of makers out there for this model. What I need from you guys is your opinions on certain makers I am listing. I am going for price and quality.

High Standard GI Model 1911 -$449 NIB
Rock Island 1911 A1 $435.00 -NIB
Auto Ordnance 1911 WWII replica $445 NIB
SAM 1911-A1 $389 NIB
Taurus PT 1911 $599 NIB
AMT 1911 NIB $470

Anybody have experience with any of these models? If so please state your opinion on which model you would lean toward. Thanks for your time T*


----------



## Meatwad (Feb 15, 2008)

Nobody on this form has any opinions on these models? I forgot to add the Springfield A1 I saw at the last gun show I went to. for 450$ or so It just makes me wonder if they cheapened up the gun.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I don't have any experience with any of the models you mentioned - all of mine are Colt's. That being said, you can buy a slightly used Colt for what you are looking to spend. You will have it for the rest of your life - buy the best.


----------



## Meatwad (Feb 15, 2008)

thanks for the response. I will look into the used Colts a bit more. If I can find one around 500-600$ I might jump on it. I have been searching and it seems they hold their value very well...


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I have a Colt Gold Cup and a Springfield. The Colt has been accurized for Bullseye shooting, so it's not fair to compare it to the other; it was a good shooter out of the box and even better when the late George Madore got through with it. The Springfield is a nice shooter - reliable, accurate, with a nice trigger right out of the box. It is one of their "better" versions, though I bought it used.
I have a friend who owns and does a lot of Bullseye competition with a Rock Island gun. He has no complaints.


----------



## Meatwad (Feb 15, 2008)

I guess many people dont have problems with the less expensive 1911's. I just think the (RIA) scares me and many others because of the very low cost. I found this website that had some good priced 1911's But almost all of them are made in the Phill. http://www.centerfiresystems.com/ except for the double star which is made i Kentucky I believe.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I have a Springfield and it had a bunch of custom work on it when I bought it. It is about the most accurate pistol I've ever shot(but it has about every custom thing you can have on it. Springs, barrel, trigger, custom work on the beavertail and saftey.) I picked it up at a gunshow for $500. I would look into one of those.

i have also heard alot about the Rock Rivers, not bad by what I've heard. 
Good Luck :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have a Kimber. I had just switched from a 686 and 629 for duty carry. I thought it shot like crud until I had a chance to shoot some others. Oh, first I purchased a colt, then another colt (neither Gold Cup), never another colt. The CZ didn't cut it. I was disappointed when shooting the Springfield after all the hype, but I think they are close as is the Rock Island. Wilsom Combat if very good. Ed Browns shoots good. After shooting the Colt, CZ, Springfield, Norenco, and a couple other off brands I am much happier with my Kimber.


----------



## Meatwad (Feb 15, 2008)

Right now after reading a bit more into it I am leaning toward a Kimber Custom II , the price is around 680-700$. I have heard alot of good from kimber products and it is a nice looking 1911 with custom options. I like the idea of the Taurus pt1911 having all the opitons at a good price, I also bet its not a bad made gun, I guess 15,000 were ordered to the Mounties so that will be some of their carry guns. But I dont like the look of them. I hate all the Taurus Bs they write all over their guns for the most part. If I see some picks of custom Pt1911's that look nice i may change my mind for the lifetime warranty and price...I just wonder if they will hold there value over time...


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I have another buddy that I shoot Bullseye with who owns a Kimber. Never had it accurized and it shoots just fine. I've seen him cloverleaf the ten-ring with that gun when he's on his game.
Pete


----------



## 722.222 (Jan 5, 2004)

I had a Colt officers model that my home town police office paid big buck to get off me, and the a Charles Daly and it was very good shooter, I have a Springer GI and is a good basic 1911, then I have a Dan Wesson RZ10 in 10mm that has spoiled me rotten it is tight and will out shoot many custom guns that cost 2-4 times what it cost. I want another DW in bobtail version. Check out DW
Ray


----------



## Meatwad (Feb 15, 2008)

Dan Wesson 1911, I will check em out ...TY


----------



## Meatwad (Feb 15, 2008)

Ok this is the best look I have seen for the pt1911......Now I think I am going the gun shop to hold one


----------



## Meatwad (Feb 15, 2008)

Ok any opinions on which grip looks nicer, I want to find a pic of the hal and half grip on it.. Like what is made by Hakan


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

For functionality, you won't do better than the Pachmayer grips. That hybrid pictured on the Taurus is a beauty! I have a custom Commander and use the wrap-around model. I just haven't found anything that works better. 
Burl


----------



## Meatwad (Feb 15, 2008)

I went a head and put 200 down on a pt1911 , In total with tax it was 582.00..... I have been looking on ebay for custom grips and I found ones just like in the pic, the Pachmayer grips for 34.00 total with shipping. Hope I made a good move I will find out here next week or so when I make the last payment and take it to the range... :sniper:


----------



## Meatwad (Feb 15, 2008)

Ok so I got the pt 1911, and I instantly put the Pachmeyer grips on with a little adjustment. It has the ambi-saftey which made me adjust. The first night I took it home I was just sitting on the couch checking it out and I noticed the right side of the ambi-saftey was having way to much give, It was stripped from were it fits with the left side. I ended up just being able to pull it out, I call up Taurus and told them the problem and they said just to send in the right side and they would send me a new one. I ask what ambi saftey they used, they said it was there own but it modeled off a colt 80 series. So I bought a Colt 80 seriers ambi saftey off the net now I wait. If this is the only problem I have with this gun I will be happy. I also liked the look and feel on the new grip but I also wanted something else , so I went to alumigrips and custom made my own. Once she its put together I will put some pic up on here. The gun has a great feel to it, I just hope the saftey issue is the only problem I have...


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

If I were to get a 1911 platform it would be this one:










SigSauer Revolution

But then I'm kinda partial to Sigs. 

huntin1


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

i like the taurus i have shot one of those i own a kimber custom covert 2 that i won in a raffle that thing is amazing with crimson trace grips. but that is like a $1300 i like sigs but havent shot the sig yet if you have a gun range that rents guns go their and try them out.


----------



## Meatwad (Feb 15, 2008)

Here is my pt 1911 with the new Alumigrips. I ordered the grips on Friday and I recieved them today, (Monday). I just ordered them online, and the guy let me pay through paypal. He called my cell phone and I was able to make sure that everything I needed was on my order. The guy was nice as ever. In total is was $61.00 and some change. These grips are great... Let me know what you think - Meat


----------



## Meatwad (Feb 15, 2008)

http://www.alumagrips.com/main.taf?p=0

New saftey has not come in yet, It shouldnt be a problem changing out...


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks Good. Hope the gun works out for you :beer:


----------

